# Golf GTI Mk V Test Drive



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Impressed, thats the word, impressed.

Have a GTI DSG on test at the moment, and bugger me, its excellent.

Materials are fantastic, drive is superb (although DSG is not my favorite - takes away too much involvement) and the price - BEATS a well spec'd A3 Sportback 2.0 TDI.

Go on, test drive it!

Jae


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

MAte of mine was planning on moving up to a new shape A4 Avant abd getting rid of their current MKIV Golf GT TDi. Test drove the Golf GTi and said it was nicer than the (more expensive) A4.

He was alos very impressed, but wants to wait to see if they release a deseasel version.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> , but wants to wait to see if they release a deseasel version.


is that a hybrid of these Kell?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

GTI Diesel with 160 BHP due in August allegedly ....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Well, Ive ordered mine yesterday, fully spec'd without Sat Nav (got winter Alloys instead - 17" with rubber 890â‚¬!) in Metallic Black and leather!

Was looking at the A3 Sportback, but for the same engine and spec, it would haev been 8000â‚¬ more expensive!

Delivery in April - just in time for our baby boy!!!

Jae


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I had a run in one the other day. When I specced it up however it came to a list price Â£5 more than the equivalent A3! It is certainly sportier than an A4, but I genuinely don't think that the materials or finish inside are as good. Having said that, the only negatives with the one I drove were tyre noise at all speeds and a little difficulty dealing with undulations at 50ish MPH, this was on 17" wheels. Stability at all speeds was excellent though, especially over bumps, and better than I remember the A3.

Overall it was all the car you could ever need.


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> GTI Diesel with 160 BHP due in August allegedly ....


Will most likely be the 168bhp TDI that is in the New Passat Line up. However, it will NOT receive the same styling as the current GTI.

Volkswagen are keen to keep the GTI a stand alone niche car and not water it down with alternative engines/specs like they did with the MK3/MK4 - these cars diluted the GTI image to the point of it being JUST a trim level!

The GTI is back on top and has received tremendous acclaim from the motoring press. Volkswagen would be stupid to damage this new status.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Jae said:


> Well, Ive ordered mine yesterday, fully spec'd without Sat Nav (got winter Alloys instead - 17" with rubber 890â‚¬!) in Metallic Black and leather!
> 
> Was looking at the A3 Sportback, but for the same engine and spec, it would haev been 8000â‚¬ more expensive!
> 
> ...


DId I miss the "my new car thread" Jae or are you busy with the little one or still waiting for the GTi??


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nope, not missed, TT goes tomorrow 

GTi will be in its place, in all its shiney newness! Collection is at 14:00 CET, going to be fun running her in round the Alps (at some stage!!).

Planning some Tuning already, Forge have some Port Tuning in devlopment, which will be TuV approved, and will be nice and powerful (circa 240 - 260). Have the 18's on, will stay with them me thinks. Also, the DV is no longer a weak point, as its driven by a solinoid on the Turbo (apparently).

Going to miss the TTR terribly, but this is just a stop gap for the early years of little Oliver - 2 years time, we'll be onto the S4 Cab I hope!

Jae


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My mate's just got a Gti after his Mrk IV Gti and he's really inpressed. Handles much better, more power etc.

He sent me an sms last night : "127mph so far" :roll:

p.s. Jae - Many congrats on your baby! [smiley=cheers.gif]

p.p.s. You know you're welcome in other marques don't you? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

why thankyou Scotty, I will hang my head in!!!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Jae said:


> Collection is at 14:00 CET, going to be fun running her in round the Alps (at some stage!!).


I envy you. In my motorbikin' days I had a girlfriend in Tegernsee and the roads from there to Garmish were brilliant for an evening constitutional. :evil:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Garmish is 30 mins away, and the pass through the Alps to the Innsbruck Valley is gorgeous (although the best is from Solden down to Bolzano).

Going to try and get a shot of the Golf in front of the Allianz Stadium (the opening venue for the World Cup next year - a stunning stadium (at ONLY 340m euros!!). Maybe get it in the Screensaver 

Oh well, only 4hrs, 49mins to go....sniff

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Heart wrenching moment handing over the keys to the TTR this afternoon!! But, such is that need to have a "family" car, I picked up the new GTi today. What a car. Build is superb, some of the features are great (Air Con in the Glove Box and Arm Rest compartment - to keep those drinks chilled!!)....

Looking forward to running her in......a beauty!!!

Jae


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice one Jae 

Shame about the TT, but as you say, gone but not forgotten...

Rich

PS OEM tonnaeu ceremoniously thrown in the attic!! :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Very nice Jae

Do you have any more pics other than the sig pics?

You must let us know when its run in and you can test it a bit better

PS Agree the TT may be gone but it is never forgotton.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

recent pics


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

Just thought I would add to this....

I was originally looking for a 2 year old TT225 for my next ride, but after a bit of finance restructuring and a chat with the Local VW Stealers, I have bought a MK5 GTI 8)

Spec: Diamond Black, Cruise, Full leather, 18" Monza II Alloys.

So looks pretty similar to Jaes, but has only 3 doors (the correct number for a GTI :wink: )

Pick it up next Thursday 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yea, true about the doors, BUT easy to put my 7 week old in the back in his Maxi Cosi....

Did you get the Sound Pack / Bi Xenons / Hi Line Computer / Underseat Storage / Multi Funtion Steering Wheel ?

Have go the Paintshield to put on now, just got to find the time to do it!!


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

Jae said:


> Yea, true about the doors, BUT easy to put my 7 week old in the back in his Maxi Cosi....
> 
> Did you get the Sound Pack / Bi Xenons / Hi Line Computer / Underseat Storage / Multi Funtion Steering Wheel ?
> 
> Have go the Paintshield to put on now, just got to find the time to do it!!


No other options mate, it was already stood in the showroom, so it was "order one and wait till Jan 2005" or "buy this one" 

Needless to say, the 18" alloys made the decision for me! They are stunning 8)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yea, would agree - the diamond cut finish is superb! The leather is soooo comfortable too - one thing that was slightly lacking in the TT - they truely hold you in place!

Mine came with Continentals, let me know what yours have. Ride is superb btw.

Dont you mean Jan 2006!! I ordered mine in Feb 05, delivered 14th May. Theres some neat stuff on there too. I dont know what is standard on the UK Spec, but with the Hi Line computer, you get to be able to change loads of things through the Wiper Stalk (auto lock, auto open, coming home settings, dsiplay settings, even a vehicle status check (need to get the access code for that one though)

Jae


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah I do mean Jan 2006 

The UK cars get Midline computer as standard, which doesnt have the settings you describe. But I aint to bothered, its the drive that matters, and for that its brilliant!!!

I am pretty sure the GTI over here comes with Dunlop rubber, but will have to confirm when I pick it up Thursday, which I know is gonna feel like and age :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Completely agree. Its a stunning car (build quality) and a mile apart from the normal Mk V (which I hate).

You should definately consider Paintshield to protect the front of your car from stone chips. Ive got my kit here to apply (hmmm, nerves of steel me thinks) but you can have it done in the UK by a pro. Site is www.paintshield.co.uk

Jae


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

I collect my new GTI 200 on Sunday.


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

tunner said:


> I collect my new GTI 200 on Sunday.


You will be smiling forever after 

What spec?


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

18's, leather, cd changer, Reflex Silver, ex dealer demo.

Investigating an Oettinger re-map.

The standard RCD300 has to go!


----------

